# Nuns



## joldfield (Aug 13, 2008)

I have 2 nuns I got last month, these are the biggest pigeons I have ever seen, they are huge,  but in the wikipedia it says the breed is small to average in size, and it looks like my fantail can fly better than they can, the day they arrived we feed them and the ate and ate and ate. we open the loft window to the avery and if they go out they stay on the ground and one of them the hen I think will not go back in the avery, it was dark and when we went out to close up for the night she was lying on the ground asleep does anyone have any of these birds and if so what are they like.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I do not have nuns but just wanted to say how beautiful they are...wow...i bet you were suprized about the size...sounds like they act more like a fantail would...they may need some time to adjust to the aviary as they may have never had that much "freedom" before...my seraphims would not even venture out in the aviary when I first put them in the loft, but in a few weeks they are going out there now and suning themselves. hope someone will be along to tell you more about the breed and the size thing as I would be interested in learning about them as well....


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

They are gorgeous!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

They are beautiful! Here's a link to the show standard for Nuns. It also indicates that they are a medium sized breed.

http://www.azpigeons.org/nun.htm

Terry


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Seems to be a show breed thing*

I had Nuns 40 years ago and they were small like Rollers at the time. The Nun began as a performing Tumbler and large size would not have been good for that. The fact that they became a show breed has changed them quite a bit. I had no idea that they became large (or larger) but I've noticed a pronounced difference in the development of the crest which has become more of a mane and crest. Still beautiful birds but they have changed.

I also had Modenas many years ago as well and they were small stubby pigeons. People here had said that Modenas were large and sure enough, the show Modenas have gotten quite large and the old fashioned Modinas like I had are now called miniatures. Funny what can happen if you don't pay attention for 25 years or so.

Bill


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

*irds move forward to try to get closer to the standard. .And as people try to get closer to the standard sometimes The size of the bird increases to be able to carry the needed points fr show. NOW when the smaller bird can compete Then the trend in size reduces. AND standards are updated from time to time. Some good things and some are say a fad thing. Where certion breeders influence the standard. BUT most often The increase of size reflects the needed way to have the desired points.*


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

the only nuns I have seen first hand have been pretty big so I cant be of any help to you but I would imagine they should be able to fly .. always wanted a pair myself because I love the way they look


----------



## stuart (Jan 13, 2008)

hi i have also recently bought a pair of nuns and the hen sits on the ground but the cock bird sometimes perches but they arent good flyers
ill try to get some pictures of mine


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

If you want the older style small stuff, look around for folks who have either the Spanish Nuns or the German Nuns.


----------

